# Yogurt??



## mertz (Jun 7, 2002)

Just a couple of months ago I discovered I like yogurt. I never thought I'd like it, but when I took my mom's advice and tried it to help battle a yeast infection, I discovered I really like it.However, since I've been diagnosed with IBS I've been trying to follow Heather Van Vorous's diet as close as I can to see if my symptoms are indeed those of IBS. And she says NO dairy products. Has anyone tried the soy yogurt? And if so, is it as good as the dairy version? I'm going to a health food store tomorrow and I thought I'd buy some to try.Cindy


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

The universal rule of NO dairy products is not one that ned be adhered to by all IBS patients. BUT you will find it is not easy to isolate which dairy products you can tolerate and not tolerate...hence this rule is simetimes invoked.'Dairy peoducts' is just that...an array of processed products, each with its own unique formulation and possibility of being tolerated or not tolerated, based on cow milk and its own protein fractions and sugars each of which with its own possibility of being tolerated or not. Evry time you process cow milk into something different you change its properties and alter its probability of tolerance compared to your tolerance of the base potion: cow effluvia.Many IBS patients, d-types included, can tolerate some or all dairy products. However, the rules of banning dairy derive from the histroical inability (due to lack of technology) to easily discriminate which dairy products can be tolerated and which ones cannot. That is no longer true.Prior to the development of technology which does allow you to determine this in vitro, the only methods available for checking tolerance to everythingf rom milk to Rugrats Drinkable Purple Yogurt was to either do invasive testing (jejunal isolation studies and direct challenge) or put the patient on a stoneage diet untile they were asymptomatic and then introduce each product singly for a 3 day trial of tolernace thena 3 day clenase then another trial etc. Very impractical. So any dieticians played it safe and just said leave all dairy out just to be sure.You can do that and it sure won't hurt you (I am no fan of cow milk fo humans) but on the other hand there are many patients who may like dairy products who need not deny themselves the luxury simple becasue someone said they have "IBS"...whatever that is







If you like yogurt, and can eat it in moderation and track your symptoms and intake over a 10 day period and see no pattern of symptom emerging anywhere from right after up to 72 hours after....then withdraw the yogurt for 10 days and see no change in your patern....then reintroduce and no change...you and yogi are probably fine together.The trouble with open challenges is unless you are allergic, the hypersensitivity reactions if present are delayed and dose dependent so you have to chart very craefully and over time with a withdrawl-challenge pattern to be sure.MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

I've tried soy yogurt, and while its not as sweet or creamy as dairy yogurt, it is a really good substitute. Its one of those things where you kinda go, "Hmmm, not bad. In fact, I do like this even though its different". Let us know what you think!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## mertz (Jun 7, 2002)

Just got home from doing my errends and thought I'd do a quick check in and see you replied to my post Lisa. I stopped at the health food store and bought one to try and I was impressed as you were. Then I checked at a larger store thinking it might be a little cheaper. But it was about the same - $1.00 for a 6 oz. container. It's too bad the healthy stuff has to be so expensive.Guess what else I bought for a snack? I like the taste of the bananas in the baby food. So I bought 3 different kinds of that. So what if it's supposed to be for babies. I can baby myself right??Cindy


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Cindy,Yeah, it is expensive. The cheapest I can find around here is at Trader Joe's for 79 cents per 6 oz. container.And guess what??







I like that banana baby food too!







Lisa from Nevada


----------

